# June gathering



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am planning a little gathering at my place in Splendora (25 north of Houston, up I-59)

It is going to be mostly traditional guys shooting recurves and longbows, but everyone is welcome. I would even be glad to loan you a bow, as most of the games we will play will not lend themselves to compound. Or you could just come and hang out if you want.

It is planned for June 13th, a Saturday from around 4 to midnight.

Here is a link to the thread over on TBH trad forum.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84380

Hope, some of my 2cool friends can make it as well.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have to check with the boss for a kitchen pass, but I might be able to make this. Sure sounds like a lot of fun, plus I should have my new set of arrows complete by then.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

With the up and comming new laws on Crossbows, I'd like to go get 1 and come over to shoot if its OK. Wait I just remembered my 83 y/o dad has 1 he got 15yrs back but it's 'mothballed' and been in the same place for yrs n yrs almost since he bought it. From what I remember tho, your neighbors mite complain of the noise, on a second thought I think I mite find a dummy to but it now. Shhh mums the word....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> With the up and comming new laws on Crossbows, I'd like to go get 1 and come over to shoot if its OK. Wait I just remembered my 83 y/o dad has 1 he got 15yrs back but it's 'mothballed' and been in the same place for yrs n yrs almost since he bought it. From what I remember tho, your neighbors mite complain of the noise, on a second thought I think I mite find a dummy to but it now. Shhh mums the word....WW


Was this response suppose to be on the crossbow thread???

If you want to come to my house and bring a crossbow...come on. I would love to shoot it with you. If you want to shoot a compound, hand gun, or rifle, it doesn't bother me. I just like to shoot.

We are probably going to play some games...like who can break three balloons the fastest, and shoot at rolling targets which are hard for compounds....but you could probably win with a shotgun 

I am not one of those trad snob guys, just didn't want anyone to misunderstand, make a long drive, and be dissapointed. Anyone who wants to just come hang out and drink a beer is welcome.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

It was nice to meet you this weekend Chunky.Loved your Widow bow !Supposed to be in Denton on the 13th of next month but am gonna try to get out of that previous schedule.If I can I will come to your gathering. Will get directions from you later.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Dang it ! Won't be able to make it to your place this weekend Chunky.Man, I wanted to go shoot with y'all. Appreciate the invitation immensely,though. Later.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Not to worry, I will do it again sometime soon.

Here is a link to the directions over on TBH if anyone is thinking about coming.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88503


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chunky, I will try and attend, It depends on how my son feels.


----------

